# Stingray Transfers



## Jrodarod (Apr 3, 2019)

Picked these up with a bunch of stuff and was wondering what they are worth?


----------



## unregistered (Apr 3, 2019)

$10-$15 each? Readily available on eBay, they’re not really rare...


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks! How about this NOS 20” nobby?


----------



## unregistered (Apr 4, 2019)

Owww, neat! Would look great on a Super Deluxe ray! 
I have no idea on that one, though. Maybe eBay completed listings?


----------



## ratdaddy (Apr 9, 2019)

What size is that tire


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 10, 2019)

20x2.125


----------



## birdzgarage (Apr 10, 2019)

The tire is nice.i have a really nice one too.they average 100 bucks.yours is probably a $150.00 tire as nice as it is from what ive seen.


----------



## Jrodarod (Apr 11, 2019)

I have it posted out here in LA for $120 and all I’m getting are offers to trade.


----------

